# Carbon Black M3 Back for More Gloss - Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

E46 M3 in for a complete detail minus paint correction. This car got full correction earlier this year and since then the owner has done a tremendous job keeping the car swirl free using a proper 2 bucket wash method and quality microfiber towels.

I always tell my customers the first detail is the most extensive and from there on out (with proper care) only light maintenance is needed, this car is proof of that :thumb:

The goal this time around was to prep the car and get it well protected for winter. I apologize for the lack of step by step pictures in this writeup, with more cars coming and going I dont always have the time to document each step or even get a writeup together at all.

Started with the CSL wheels using Sonax applied to the wheel dry and let it sit for 10 minutes, I get to work cleaning when the gel turns BLOOD RED, not just pink. After rinsing tar spots were removed using Tardis and the tires and wheel wells were degreased and scrubbed clean of old dressing.










Car beading nicely in the rain...










Car was gently clayed using Sonus green clay and then 4 or so IPA wipedowns were done to make sure all prior protection was full stripped.

Quick check under the LED, almost zero swirls on the finish, time for protection.










Applying Menzerna powerlock by machine, first of 2 coats










Glass coating applied to windshield and left to cure










Several hours after powerlock I applied Collinite 915 wax, first coat on day one and second coat the following morning. Wheels treated with Rejex for protection

915 is one of only a couple waxes that I own, it looks really nice but it is an absolute pain to apply properly without caking up. This wax cures hard and relatively fast but its durability is outstanding hence why I used it. Oh and wear gloves when applying this stuff unless you want your palms to bead water... this isnt me being sarcastic, it actually happens :shakehead:










All cured and ready to be removed










The interior is kept in great shape just a light cleaning of the leather followed by conditioning plus all plastics trim and carpet were tidied up. End result a very matte natural look, just what I like.

All exterior plastic trim, tires, wheel wells, exhaust etc. was dressed and cleaned as needed.










Some finished shots outside




























Close up of the carbon black





































Back inside for the final wipedown using distilled water.




























Refection off hood























































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

tremendous job again Dave :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice, the foundations you laid pay dividends!!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Again, another nice job :thumb:

I love Carbon Black. one of the nicest colours when corrected and clean..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice, the foundations you laid pay dividends!!!


Makes me happy to see someone really take the time to care for a car after a detail :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I love looking at this car, its gotta be one of my favourites! A short an sweet write up, thanks for sharing


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning and the after reflection shots really do the finish justice :Thumb:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning mate! Really like the black grill on the front rather than chrome, much nicer.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Daniel C said:


> Stunning mate! Really like the black grill on the front rather than chrome, much nicer.


The owner has good taste, car has a few goodies on there. Coilovers, supersprint exhaust etc. Still looks stock which is cool!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

gorgeous example


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

rds1985 said:


> gorgeous example


Thanks!


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice work on this one Dave Thumbs up


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

A really top class finish, well done.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks All!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Really smart


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely sensational Dave :thumb: 


Wicked work, cant wait to try the combination.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Absolutely sensational Dave :thumb:
> 
> Wicked work, cant wait to try the combination.


I would stay away from Collinite 915, that is the last car I will use the wax on. Its just too much of a pain to get on and off clean, at the risk of re-marring the paint IMO its not worth it. For a hard metallic car maybe but black cars, I wont ever use it on.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

awesome car, awesom work!

:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

jaysims said:


> awesome car, awesom work!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Jay!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great, really like the car and continued results achieved


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

lovely car mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks boys!


----------

